# MN '07 HS B-Ball!



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Did anyone watch the state finals last night? That was AMAZING! It was neck and neck the first half then BAM Armstrong pulled ahead by 10 in the 2nd half. Then BOOM Buffalo comes back and gets neck and neck with them untill the last 3 seconds. We ended up beating Armstrong by 2 points with 2 seconds left. Wow that was a great game!


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

best game I ever saw!! GO BISON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

